# Off to Southampton We Go!!!



## 101411

Well our 2005 Fourwinds Chateau C class finally arrived (2 days late due to bad weather....some lame excuse about high winds :roll: or something!!!!). Been passed through customs  and is now sitting awaiting collection. So we are off Sunday afternoon for an overnight in a hotel then to the docks to part with my contribution to the government  to allow me to drive the beastie on the most expensive petrol  in Europe.

Looking forward to finally driving the thing in the UK back to its new home then its over to the sparky to wave his magic wand :dmage: at the electrics, quick fiddle around with the lights, remove everything attached to the outside of it (just to be damn sure there are NO problems!!) then God forbid im in the hands of the DVLA (bless em!!!) :help:.

Will keep you posted and put some pics on when it arrives


----------



## 94639

Hi Dazzer

Hope all goes well for you, enjoy your RV
Look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## 101411

Well we picked the RV up this morning from the docks. Couldnt believe how easy it was expected hours of form filling and red tape but no, just handed over the bankers draft signed for the keys and then went outside to thoughly inspect for damage and the expected thefts...........................no scratches or scuffs and all present and correct.....fantastic!!!!

Then there was the small matter of the 9 hour drive home (should have been 6 but they decided to close the M6 20 miles from home...great!!!)

Shes now parked up nice and safe in her new home awaiting the onslaught of the electrician next week and im off to play with the lights this weekend. Will post some pics next week.

TTFN

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962

Well done Dazzer!
That's the easy bit over with.....best of luck with the DVLA  8)


----------



## 101411

mmmmmmmmmmmm the problems with the DVLA have already started!!! Fedex have lost all the original documents and i cant register it without em. Will give em a couple of days to sort their act out then try and get duplicates from USA (told it takes bout 4ish weeks and is a real pain but fingers crossed for Fedex!!)

Will keep you posted

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

GOOD NEWS :lol: :lol: !!!!!!!
Fedex have located the missing documents and they should be with me by Monday. Still waiting for the "taxes paid"   form from the Inland Revenue which takes about a week to 10 days then off to the DVLA to give em the paperwork :wink: :wink: 

However the REAL GOOD NEWS is they don't want to inspect it 8O , as its on the approved list and all the paperwork says its a Fourwinds Chateau they are happy for it to be registered without inspection (saves me a job on the awnings  ).

Apparently the Inland Revenue form is a new thing from the 1st January, it used to be issued from the shipping agent in Southampton but now has to go to the Revenue for approval :roll: before been sent out.

Will keep you posted when i get the necessary forms from Inland Revenue and go to the DVLA.


Dazzer


----------



## 101411

Just thought id do a quick update.

Fedex had lost the title after all.

Phoned the dealer in USA on Monday.................new title arrived Thursday (3 days later!!!!!!!!). Fantastic service from Independence RV in Florida.....wish we had service like that in this country.

STILL waiting for the forms from Inland Revenue......its been 2 weeks now and there is no-one i can chase about it......... There attitude is you will get it when we are good and ready to send it to you. Great Service!!!

When Gordon Browns lot finally get their finger out I will get it registered and let you know how it goes.

COME ON INLAND REVENUE ALL MY FRIEND AND FAMILY WANT TO SEE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Blimey Dazzer what an entertaining thread, so many emotions all in one place, excited, happy, frustrated, happy again, more frustration, even happier, even more excitement and even more frustration. 

You understandably sound excited and thanks for keeping us on the edge of our seats  good luck with the inland revenue and hope they get act together and you can soon be free to use what sounds like a great RV  

MHS…Rob


----------



## 98452

Sorry about your delay's Dazzer but bet your proud as nuts of your new baby :wink: :wink:

Did you go over and buy it or do on trust?


----------



## MicknPat

Dazzer,

Would you mind asking the DVLA to which 'list' they are referring?

YES according to the latest Jan 2007 SMMT list see>> HERE <<

All Fourwinds Chateau's are in the 'approved' list the only trouble is the RVDA, the group being formed by the small RV importers have said that the DVLA are separating from the DVLA and producing a list with the hep of the RVDA.


----------



## 101411

We (wife and I) went over the USA for the weekend. Had a great time arrived 5.00pm (their time Friday). Staying in a great hotel had a fabby car and left 11.30am (their time) Monday morning.

One of the best weekends away we have ever had, Went to loads of dealers (steer well clear in Lazydays by the way!!). Cost about £800.00 for the whole w/end but it was money very well spent.

Shipping by RV Exports who did an OK job.

Would definitely do same again when we get our next one.

Dazzer


----------



## MicknPat

Dazzer, 

I have bookmarked RV Exports for when we re-visit Florida to buy our RV, we stayed in Sept last year and visited Lazydays and found them great, so you can perhaps understand why I'm asking why you say "Steer well clear of Lazydays" 

Paul (UK-RV) who is still in Florida bought his RV from Lazydays in Jan last year,yes there were a few problems but despite this he say's he would use them again


----------



## 101411

mmmmmmmmm.......the Lazydays thing...........
You must remember we were only there for the weekend and as such time was of the essence. Lazydays is an amazing place but we simply didn't have time to do the 1/2 day tour of all the site!!! 

They knew all this before we arrived but they still insisted on taking us on the tour. It took us telling them that if they didn't take us to see some RVs NOW! we were leaving!!

Luckily (and essentially!) we had our own tape measure with us, even though they were well aware of the width restriction they still insisted on trying to sell us over width vehicles.

We finally found a "to die for!!!" BT Cruiser with 3 slides, 1 year old and 3000 miles in mint condition. They told us they would put a hold on it whilst we went to view the Chateau again to be sure which one we wanted then rung Lazydays the next morning to tell them we would have it and to pay a deposit over the phone with a credit card.

Paid the deposit then drove all the way there (nearly 2 hours) to be told they had sold it to someone else!!!! Money refunded and asked if we wanted to go on the grand tour again and look at more RVs.!!!! (they didnt have another BT Cruiser to the same specs as the one we "bought")

So went to Independence RV who were great (and continue to be so with their fantastic after sales service) and bought the Chateau. The RV from Independence is fantastic and we are delighted with it, just cant wait to use the bloody thing!!!

Did all the light conversions this weekend and the sparky is doing the electrics on Wednesday (delay with the transformer).

Will put some pics on in the next few days.

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

:evil: :evil: :evil: :bad-words: AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH :bad-words: :evil: :evil: 

This bloody country (it makes me want to jump in my new RV and sod off to somewhere else, which i would do but i cant drive the bloody thing cos its not got a number plate yet!!!  )

HM Customs :twisted: have not received the notification from the shipping agents and have done absolutely nothing about getting me the correct paperwork so i can register my Chateau.

Shipping agent have sent it but been having loads of problems with Customs :twisted: saying they have not received them.

See my other post for how not to end up in the same boat i am!!

HM Customs :twisted: say form will be with me in a "day or so"!!

Ill start holding by breath now shall I????? :rightfighter5: 

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

YYYIIIPPPEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!   

The form from customs finally dropped on my doormat on Thursday  morning, went straight down to DVLA handed the necessary paperwork and payment over and also gave the lady behind the desk a copy of the "approved" list of RVs for which she was VERY :wink: appreciative.

She asked her colleague, showed her the list and said "OK everything is in order , we don't want to see it come back on Tuesday for your documents and registration number"

8O 8O 8O RESULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8O 8O 8O 

So there you are then will put another post on Tuesday when I go and get the documents to keep you up to speed with things, then finally i can go and show the beastie off to all my family and friends :lol: and take some decent pics to put on here!!

Will be back on Tuesday (if not before!)

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

Another quick update.........................

DVLA want to put the M/H on a 54 plate even though it clearly says on all the paper work it was manufactured in May 2005 making it an 05 plate. Putting the thing on a 54 plate will devalue the vehicle but they don't seem even remotely concerned (well they wouldn't would they, its not their vehicle!!)

They want a letter from Fourwinds on letterheaded paper saying exactly when the vehicle left the factory. Phoned Fourwinds and they are sending me out a letter by Fedex (not them again!!!) with the information they need.

DVLA have put the registration on hold till i get the letter to them.

Will keep you posted

Dazzer


----------



## MicknPat

Dazzer,

I don't understand, if you have the paperwork saying that the MH was manufactured and purchased in 2005 where do they suddenly get 2004 from.

The badge on the front says its a Fourwinds do they also want to register it as a Winnebago?


----------



## LC1962

Well, we always knew the DVLA lived in a world of their own :lol: 

You are now entering "The Twilight Zone" !!! 8O

Edit... I think the badge on the front states "Ford"....bet that's whats confused 'em :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411

The original title from USA says manufactured 2005 and no specific date  . The DVLA have to assume :roll: it left the factory on 1st Jan 2005 (so as not to make it look newer than it actually is :wink: ......................but its ok to devalue it by making it look older!!!!!!!) which puts it on a 54 plate :evil: . 

I have loads of copies of numerous documents from the original owners with purchase dates and even the original sheet which was stuck to the windscreen as it rolled out of the factory with the date on it but the DVLA will NOT accept any copies, they all have to be original documents on Fourwinds letterheaded paper.

Spoke to Fourwinds  today (who by the way were extremely helpful, the girlie on the other end of the phone thought I had a "cute"  accent!!!!!). They have done the letter and sent it by Fedex 8O (Oh God............left hope they manage not to loose this one!!!). So should be with me by Friday, then its another trip to DVLA to shove the bloody letter where the sun don't shine :!: and finally (please, please, please, please) get my number plate!!

Will keep you informed

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962

That old "telephone charm" works wonders eh Dazzer? :lol: 

You have to admit that the DVLA are nothing if not consistent (consistently annoying that is!).

BTW...goodies were collected this-avo, should be with you tomorrow :wink:


----------



## 98452

I had oodles of proof my RV was sold and first registered in October but they insisted on registering me on January 1st of that year.

I gave in   

Hope all goes well Dazzer :wink:


----------



## 102098

Slightly off topic but.....

I'm not sure how much of a difference the slightly earlier plate would have on the resale value. I know I'd always go on vehicle condition and whether it had been looked after or not than the number on the plate. I'd rather buy a 2 year older van that was in tip top condition than something newer that looked like a heap of sh*te!

That said -you fight for that newer plate! Good luck with the pen-pushers.... 8O


----------



## 101411

You've hit the nail on the head about DVLA been consistent Linda!!
There is absolutely no compromise or deviation from the straight line with them. Even though i have numerous separate documents from different sources they still want a letter from Fourwinds. Im sure they like to be difficult!! 

As far as the wrong number plate goes, the RV is a 2005 vehicle i don't think im asking too much to have it on an 05 plate and am willing to jump through a few hoops to make sure it is registered correctly. As the DVLA said once registered it is virtually impossible to get it changed.

Anyway time will tell

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

Time for another quick update me thinks!!

Still waiting for the letter from Fourwinds, so no movement on the registration yet.

However i've had a thoroughly pleasant day "Playing" with my new toy!!

Water (both hot and cold) out of all taps and shower  
Generator running and 110 volts pumping from the sockets and 240volts from the newly installed UK stuff.  
Invertor working like a treat so its TV any time of the day or night (thats assuming i can find 1 to fit in the hole, which is proving a bit of a challenge without spending the best part £6-700 (OUCH!!!) 8O . Oh yes and I love the wind up aerial!! :lol: 
Black and grey tanks all ok and all gauges doing what they should.  
Slide out going in and out like a goodun!!!! :lol: 
Jacks going up and down like a brides nighty
 
Air con doing the air con thing  
Heating doing the heating thing  
So all in all everything is good with the world  .....except I cant drive it anywhere  
Oh yes and I can now get it our of park after a slight mishap with the brake light conversion (ddddeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!)  
And I gave the thing a wash.................not that you can really tell it still looks filthy 8O . More elbow grease another 3 days and a bloody scaffolding needed!!! :roll: 

Oh well maybe next week I can give it a number and a tax disc and actually go showing it off to the kin folk (if only!!!!!!)

Will keep you posted

Dazzer


----------



## kijana

Hi Dazzer.

Sorry to hear you're still getting bureaucratic bogdowns, but pleased all the systems are running ok.

Re your TV. I assume it's in the overhead position above the driver & pax seats? Ours was, and we don't reckon that's a very good place for it. Personally, I reckon it's only there because the 26" TV sets apparently deemed essential by the American RV population are also very long, when of the CRT type. And that position is one of the very few places where the length can be accomodated.

But now we have LCD tellies you can put a big screen anywhere. We are still trying positions for our 21" LCD. It has been on the wall exposed by the slideout. This is great because you can watch it comfortably from the two most comfortable seats in the house. You have to have it on a detachable bracket for when the slideout is retracted. And sit it on the dinette if you're watching TV with the slideout in.

Next position we're trying is on the wall behind the passenger seat. Normally a barrel chair goes there, but we ditched ours because the space was more valuable than a 3rd chair for two of us. And we gained about 40kg of payload!

So before you raise a 2nd mortgage to buy a huge TV, think about a £150 LCD one. Anything around 20" seems fine to us - don't know why the Petrols are obsessed with huge tellies everywhere (especially from what I've seen of their television programmes. . .)

Good luck with the licencing, and happy trails come the day!

Bruce


----------



## LC1962

Hi Darren

Glad you are all up and running!

That initial external clean is always a bit of a challenge - they get bloomin' filthy on the crossing...once you get it clean a good coat of wax will keep the worst at bay....don't forget the roof, that's where most of the carp originates from, hence those designer vertical streaks they get down the sides! :roll: 

Re you TV, is it a dedicated 12 volt unit you are looking for or would a standard household TV do?

Its worth doing your homework as there are a lot of bargains to be had... Have you looked at Roadpro? Also, Tesco Direct were knocking LCD flatscreens out very cheaply a while back.

Its worth all the grief and aggro....honest!

Keep us posted!

Linda


----------



## 101411

Your right about the only place for the TV. However loosing the extra seat is not an option and what to do with the useless hole at the front of the van if you do resite a flat screen.

I think we will end up buying a 24"crt and getting a joinery company to make good round the edges with matching infill panels.

I must say that the middle front of the van isn't the most ideal place for a tv but all the wiring & aerial points are there and to be honest we don't really watch that much tv anyway.

Will keep looking!!

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962

Dazzer - take a look at the pics on Geo's thread "another convert"
The TV in his Mirada is a flat screen Sharp Aquos, they fitted in nicely....a good square shape and perfect for the gap......The Aquos we supplied is oop but there may be an alternative which might be worth a look? (we supplied the bus to its previous owner).


----------



## 98452

For cleaning I bought one of these multi function ladders at the Milton Keynes caravan show last month for £149. Always wanted one and now had the excuse :wink:

I don't like heights though :roll: :roll:










My TV's really important to me where ever we are


----------



## 101411

Found a TV at http://www.coopelectricalshop.co.uk...?ProductCode=PHI-STV-25PT4458-S&source=PRICEG

Bargain!! But im sure its 1/4" too high so looks like its out with the planer and the sandpaper!

I've already got a set of those ladders and will be using them along with a BIG bucket of elbow grease. I did notice a small nick on the roof whilst i was up there so a bit of sealer needed.

Any recommendations for what wax to use on the beast anyone???

TTFN

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962

Dazzer.....you have PM.


----------



## 101411

Hi Linda

Thanks for that. I have ordered the CRT TV from Coop for £180.00 as it fits perfectly in the hole with no alterations needed.

Does anyone know what the other aerial connection is for along with 2 wires in the cupboard over the chair next to the door?? It seems to be more of an input than a TV point.

I have a fancy system fitted in the cupboard next to the TV it seems to have multiple inputs and outputs for 3 TVs but only 2 TVs fitted (1 in bedroom and 1 above cab).

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962

Hi Dazzer

I shall consult the "oracle" for you (if no-one comes back to you in the meantime - he's more expreienced than me in such matters.

We've just got in form a VW show and he's unloading the RV


----------



## thewaltons

Eek!

I have been ready with interest.

If we decide to import whilst we are waiting for all the documents to be sorted can we live in the RV? We don't know anyone that would have room for a 32ft motorhome - apart from my friend at work and she's already ordered her bollards. Can we park it on say a private camp site and live in it but not drive it?

You must be so excited - hope everything goes o.k. and you get to finally use your new motorhome!


----------



## 101411

I shouldn't see why not. As long as its off the road I don't suppose it matters where you put it. 

However the electrics will all be 110volt and you wont be able to charge the batteries (Unless you are happy to use a building site transformer till you get a full UK electric conversion done on it). 

I suppose you could run a temporary extension lead to a couple of key areas and use them in the short term but you should really get it converted as soon as possible. Unless you can get a mobile guy to do it for you they really need to be taken to a workshop to have the conversion job done as it is a biggish job. There is also the matter of LPG to run the cooker/heating etc. You can fill it up on the way home from the docks but if it ends up taking weeks as mine has and you run out of LPG how will you fill it up without taking it back on the roads??

I could have had it registered by now and using it but refuse to have it devalued by the DVLA for the sake of another week waiting for a letter from Fourwinds.

Good luck with it and I hope you enjoy it. It really is worth the bother!!!

Dazzer


----------



## olley

Hi Dazzer if its the same as mine, reading from the back left to right:
From Aux, from Sat, To rear Tv, From cable input, from VCR, to VCR, From ant, to front Tv.

Cable input, somewhere in one of your lockers you will have a cable connection, to allow you to connect to the campsites cable TV.

The control centre allows you to connect 1or both tv's to sat, cable, aerial or VCR. The yanks like their TV's  

Olley


----------



## 101411

:greenjumpers: YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :greenjumpers:

 OK Everyone its out with the party hats and squeakers!!!!!! 

Finally after weeks of messing around and paper shuffling :roll: my new baby is actually LEGAL  

Letter arrived from Fourwinds this morning, straight down to DVLA gave it to girlie behind counter, told come back in 10 mins and hey presto taxed disc and new reg number on an 05 plate!!   

Number plates been collected this afternoon then off to clog up the streets of Blackpool with 5ish tonnes of American metal (and wood,fibreglass,wire etc ect etc!!)

The family/friends will be drooling over it by teatime!! :lol:

I promise I will take some nice photos of it at weekend and put em on here (if i can figure out how to upload em!!).

Thanks for all the kind words but im off now to pick up the plates and nail em to it!!!

Dazzer


----------



## Superk

What a great moment - enjoy every minute of it - and drive carefully don't want to ruin the day :wink:


----------



## LC1962

Dazzer said:


> :greenjumpers: YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :greenjumpers:
> 
> OK Everyone its out with the party hats and squeakers!!!!!!
> 
> Dazzer


   Oh? :? And there was me thinking someone had thrown me a surprise B'day party ....... Oh well, I can but hope :roll: :lol:

Nice one Dazzer.....really pleased for you.

Its been a long frustrating wait but I'm sure, well worth every arduous minute!

Enjoy your new toy and watch you don't get mistaken for a tram! :wink:


----------



## 88927

Congratulations Dazzer mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You must have the patience of a saint :wink: I hope that you can now get the use of your new toy and really start to enjoy it.....
Will we all be seeing you at any MHF event soon????? :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 101411

Well thats me then! Ive had my fill of gloating :wink: now ive got to wash the bloody thing again!!!

Ive put a really cr*p photo on for now. Will put a better one on at weekend when we go out to play in the sunshine (fingers crossed!!)

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

Hi Keith.

Thanks for that. Not sure about meets yet. I've got a lot of diving to do in it as I've been RV-less for the last 7 months (I live to go diving!!) and I think ill need a shoehorn to squeeze myself back into my drysuit!!

Mind you with all the stress of getting a number plate on the new RV I should be like a pencil!!!

My little girl is pestering us like mad to go out in it so she can wave at all the other motorhomes!!! Didn't get to many waves on the way home with it, but im sure all you MHF RV folk will give us a wave and a smile!!

All thats left to do now is put on the light socket for the boat trailer board and load her up with all the bits and bobs then a dry run maybe this weekend at a local site to find out all the things we forgot!!

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

LC1962 said:


> Dazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> :greenjumpers: YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :greenjumpers:
> 
> OK Everyone its out with the party hats and squeakers!!!!!!
> 
> Dazzer
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? :? And there was me thinking someone had thrown me a surprise B'day party ....... Oh well, I can but hope :roll: :lol:
> 
> Nice one Dazzer.....really pleased for you.
> 
> Its been a long frustrating wait but I'm sure, well worth every arduous minute!
> 
> Enjoy your new toy and watch you don't get mistaken for a tram! :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi Linda.

Was it your birthday yesterday then??? If so must have been you 21st or 22nd?? :lol:

Had we known we could have all come round and helped you drink the last dregs of your Zinfandel (hurry up the plane from USA!!) :wink:

Many thanks for the encouraging word and not had anyone flagging me down yet wanting to go to Blackpool Tower or The Pleasure Beach......Maybe I should tie a horse to the front of it and try and look like a Landau (think thats how you spell it??) instead of a tram?

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962

Dazzer said:


> Hi Linda.
> 
> Was it your birthday yesterday then??? If so must have been you 21st or 22nd?? :lol:
> 
> Had we known we could have all come round and helped you drink the last dregs of your Zinfandel (hurry up the plane from USA!!) :wink:
> 
> Many thanks for the encouraging word and not had anyone flagging me down yet wanting to go to Blackpool Tower or The Pleasure Beach......Maybe I should tie a horse to the front of it and try and look like a Landau (think thats how you spell it??) instead of a tram?
> 
> Dazzer


Hi Darren.....

Yup, 21 plus _several_ more  
I had the inlaws round last night guzzling the wine......How sweet of JC to invite them to celebrate with me I had thought - should've known better :roll: 
The purpose of the invite was so that he and his Dad could sit in the lounge and watch Blackburn getting stuffed, his Mother and I were relegated to the kitchen where my 8 year old daughter insisted on putting on a video of "The Sound of Music" (again 8O )

I quite like the idea of a horse-drawn RV....think of all the money you'd save on fuel :lol: D'you think it would catch on?

TTFN
Linda

PS...will reply to your PM a bit later - better get on with some work now :roll:


----------



## Suenliam

Dazzer - that looks very smart. And by the way even us humble coachbuilts will wave if the traffic is not occupying us too much at the time    

We are just over the border and I go to Carlisle regularly so if you see a small red car driver waving then it's only me forgetting we are not in the MH.

Sue


----------



## 101411

Hi Linda

ccasion4: HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR YESTERDAY!! ccasion4:

The horsedrawn thing could catch on especially if you live in London where they don't charge horses the congestion charge. Might make your trips to and from your destination a bit longer but think how much good you'll be doing the environment (not to mention the roses with the "fertilizer" that comes out of the exhaust pipe of your engine!!)

Not sure how many you would need to drag around a nice A class though?? Quite a few if your trying to literally match HP for horse power!!!

Hope the hangover isn't to bad and just remember "The Hills Are Alive With The Sound Of Music!!!!"

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

Suenliam said:


> Dazzer - that looks very smart. And by the way even us humble coachbuilts will wave if the traffic is not occupying us too much at the time
> 
> We are just over the border and I go to Carlisle regularly so if you see a small red car driver waving then it's only me forgetting we are not in the MH.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue

Thers nothing "humble" about your coachbuilt, its a M/H just the same as all the rest. Will look out for a mad waving woman in a little red car and wave back!!

Thanks for the words of support

Dazzer


----------



## 101411

The pics i promised

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962

Nice..........very nice............
Needs a roof rail kit though :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411

Hi Linda

Thanks very much  ...............we like it!! :wink: 

Dont suppose youd know where i can get one of those roof rail kits from do you??? :roll: 

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962

Funny you should say that...there's one here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/American-RV-M...ryZ76066QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

